# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Java - Ore analoge

## lars_peter

Kerkoj nje source code te nje ore analoge e cila do te shfaqet si nje rreth dhe do te kete shigjeten e oreve dhe te minutave. E gjitha kjo duhet te shfaqet si Graphical User Interface.

E vleresoj shume cdo ndihme

----------


## Elian70

nuk e di ne te ndihmoj, por provo njeher ketu
http://www.pixelhivedesign.com/tutor...+Analog+Clock/

----------


## SemmY

> Kerkoj nje source code te nje ore analoge e cila do te shfaqet si nje rreth dhe do te kete shigjeten e oreve dhe te minutave. E gjitha kjo duhet te shfaqet si Graphical User Interface.
> 
> E vleresoj shume cdo ndihme


Pak me vones por ne ket vit (2007)kena patur Java Programing ne fakultet edhe mu kujtua se ne ushtrime kena programuar nje ore analoge si applet.

P.S komentimi i programit eshte ne gjuhen kroate

----------

